# How Did You Get Yours?



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

I was just wondering on you guys that have hunted turkeys in Utah, how did you end up getting yours? Did you find it and do a stock or did you call it in? It seem like most people found the bird and stocked up on it. Just wanted to know.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I call them in, Stalking is not very effective due to thier great eyesight and can be a dangerous endeavor to undertake with all those excited hunters out there with you, you run the risk of getting shot by accident.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Smiths Food King


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I was trespassing on private property at night, and shot mine out of a roost tree with a 30-06.

I know, it was illegal, but I didn't have a tag either so what the hell... :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

blackchucker said:


> I was just wondering on you guys that have hunted turkeys in Utah, how did you end up getting yours? Did you find it and do a stock or did you call it in? It seem like most people found the bird and stocked up on it. Just wanted to know.


Actually you left out the two most popular methods.
1. Road hunting
2. Bumm rush em and shoot.

And my favorite method, bumm rush and shoot, after running them down on your wheeler. :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't "bum rushing" a turkey illegal under Utah state animal cruelty laws? TEX you know your a felon now, right?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Isn't "bum rushing" a turkey illegal under Utah state animal cruelty laws? TEX you know your a felon now, right?


NO, that new retarded law only applies to dogs and cats. Turkeys are neither. :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex, I figured that you would had trained your dogs to go catch them and bring them back to you. :lol: :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Tex, I figured that you would had trained your dogs to go catch them and bring them back to you. :lol: :wink:


Funny you should say that... Tex and I were about a mile up a big brushy draw in Montana one year hunting pheasants. He was on a hot track and soon came up out of the bottom and slammed on point right at the edge. I slipped around in front of him to flush what I thought was going to be a big rooster. I'd have given a million bucks to have seen the looks on BOTH our faces when a big gobbler came up right between us. *WHOOFFP-WHOOFFP-WHOOFFP-WHOOFFP-WHOOFFP!!!* It scared the bejeezus out of me. The bird was crippled and could only fly about 50 yards. He went down and the chase was on. Tex ran that thing up one side and down the other and finally cought him. I think that was his biggest retrieve... Next to the 10 foot log out of the Provo river... 8)


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess I will add to the put a stock on the bird. Got him opening morning about 11:00 AM. They would talk to me but would not come in.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

In the last 8 or 9 years with about 20 tags between myself, family and a couple of friends we have only stalked one bird. All the rest were called in.


----------

